# Holiday Imbibing



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I realize I might leave the impression with my enjoyment and discussion of alcoholic refreshment that I'm a boozer. And while that might have been true in my misspent youth, both preference and necessity mandates careful indulgence.

But something I enjoy doing when visited by my son-in-law is offering him a beer, as both he and I like sampling less common brews, which now can conveniently be found in our locale. A quick trip to the package goods store yielded a wall of such. Spying an ale brewed with both cherries and honey, that struck a cord. Both he and I often enjoy ale more than beer, and we both prefer it less bitter. (Note; brews brewed with such sweets don't usually wind up sweet.) So I grabbed a six-pack.

Upon displaying this, my 17 year old granddaughter asks, "What does 11% ABV mean?" "Yikes" responds her grandpa!  "That's about the same a red dinner wine!" Seizing one bottle for experimentation, I present the remaining 5 to my son-in-law with the suggestion that he fob off the brew on his bother-in-law.

I'm surprised when a day or two later while speaking with my daughter she reports, "That's really good, but really strong!" So emboldened, last night I sampled one, and it is. It doesn't taste that much like either cherries or honey, but it is rich, very good tasting and smooth with no indication of its extra potency. I consumed a half bottle which was more than enough and corked the remained in hopes I could enjoy it at another time.

Anyone into the IPA fad should ignore this, as it's the direct opposite; a non-bitter, smooth, heavier bodied, full flavored brew. I know that very strong beer is fashionable for those who seek mainly intoxication, but I'd like it far better with 1/2, or maybe even a 1/3 the alcohol so I could enjoy a bottle or two with dinner.

However, for anyone wishing to sample a limited edition holiday brew that is truly quite remarkable, I give it -

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 1/2.

Just have a friend drive if you drink more than a bottle.

https://troegs.com/beer/mad-elf/


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Flanderian:

I'll drink to that! THANKS!


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I have over the years reduced my intake to the occasional beer. The reasons are myriad; mortgage, early mornings, the inability to bounce back from overindulgence, quitting smoking, the Mrs not enjoying pubs to the same extent as myself etc. The upshot is that if I have a beer as a treat it has to be more than just a run of the mill bottled bitter. 
A 330ml bottle of 10% ABV ale is only just over 3 alcohol units so to me the odd Barleywine or RI Stout isn't going to rob me of my senses. Most of the heavy hitters have a more challenging flavour profile and are better at about room temp so they're good for sipping over an hour or so. I have a beer cellar ( cupboard in the spare room ) stuffed with high ABV treats of all kinds and the dark wintry evenings seem the perfect time to start making some room for some new additions. Sadly Troegs is not a brewey that has much of a presence this side of the pond as that Mad Elf sounds deee-lish.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I would normally booze it up in the next couple of weeks, but I'm supposed to abstain prior to a bit of outpatient surgery on the 18th (removal of a basal cell carcinoma - my childhood on sailboats finally caught up with me!)

Pending recovery of that, I can tuck in again.

I have a friend who's made some serious egg nog - as in, he made it last year, and it's been fermenting. First batch is due to be opened this Christmas. I may break the surgeon's rule a bit.

That "Mad Elf" looks like a Christmas staple, though. I'll look for it.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never seen it up here in the PNW but we have so damned many breweries there must be something comparable around. My own preference this time of year is Imperial Russian Stouts and, for some odd reason, those are hard to find, too. Fortunately, my wine cellar is well stocked.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The closest thing to alcohol that has passed through my lips in many moons would be Listerine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

drlivingston said:


> The closest thing to alcohol that has passed through my lips in many moons would be Listerine.


drlivingston:
And how many bottles do you drink a day?:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Non-Alcoholic drinks for me, Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dhaller said:


> I would normally booze it up in the next couple of weeks, but I'm supposed to abstain prior to a bit of outpatient surgery on the 18th (removal of a basal cell carcinoma - my childhood on sailboats finally caught up with me!)
> 
> Pending recovery of that, I can tuck in again.
> 
> ...


Looks to be a small Brew Pub in Hershey PA.

Christmas specialty brew only.

F.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Looks to be a small Brew Pub in Hershey PA.
> 
> Christmas specialty brew only.
> 
> F.


Available through some distributors, but the closest to me would be North Carolina.

It occurs to me that an acquaintance of mine owns the nation's second largest liquor distributor (Republic National Distributing) - I need to exploit that in situations such as these!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

for Heaven's sake, yes!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

As I will touch down in Scotland in 12 days, something harder and more brown than beer will be finding its way over my lips during the festive season.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Troegs makes some good brews, but you have to be along the east coast to get them. 

For other Christmas Ale options more widely available, Anchor Steam (although, it's probably all sold out by now) and Spencer Abbey (mail order only) are good.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> I've never seen it up here in the PNW but we have so damned many breweries there must be something comparable around. My own preference this time of year is Imperial Russian Stouts and, for some odd reason, those are hard to find, too. Fortunately, my wine cellar is well stocked.


Are you a fan of Old Rasputin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Haven't ever come across it, TBH. However, my local brewery (Breakside) makes a fine one.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> As I will touch down in Scotland in 12 days, something harder and more brown than beer will be finding its way over my lips during the festive season.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Maybe combine the two pleasures with a whisky barrel aged imperial stout like Paradox from Aberdeenshire's favourite sons Brewdog?


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

It’s produced by North Coast Brewing. It’s on tap (or a least it WAS) at Tavern on Brand in Glendale (north of LA, should you fancy a visit—I know I will next month).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sad. I used to live on the opposite side of the Basin from Glendale and now live a couple thousand miles north of it.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Dhaller said:


> I would normally booze it up in the next couple of weeks, but I'm supposed to abstain prior to a bit of outpatient surgery on the 18th (removal of a basal cell carcinoma - my childhood on sailboats finally caught up with me!)
> 
> Pending recovery of that, I can tuck in again.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with your surgery.


----------

